
How a Guy from a Montana Trailer Park Overturned 150 Years of Biology (2016) - pzaich
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/07/how-a-guy-from-a-montana-trailer-park-upturned-150-years-of-biology/491702/?single_page=true
======
txsh
He grew up in a trailer park. Then he went to university and became a
scientist. He not just some guy in a trailer. This headline is terribly
insulting.

~~~
aksss
To scientist guys or guys in trailer parks?

------
bhhaskin
Pretty interesting story. I never knew lichens can be so interesting.

